# home depot?



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

wher can you get all the nutes and ph stuff for hydro? walmart, regular homedepot, and one of those landscaping home depot with nothing but plants and stuff outside. those are the places with in my reach i can think of. i dont think theres a hydro store around here.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

cmon can sumone please answer me??


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2006)

If no Hydro shops then online is your only option. Don't feel bad..The closest to me is over an hour drive.


----------

